# Help Finding Bridgeport



## almost retired (Dec 29, 2016)

First is story time.  I am shopping for a mill.  I was just about ready settle on one to order.  I decided last night to take a look on craigs-list at around 11 pm and order the mill the next day.  Up pops a bridgeport for $1k with DRO.  I had some errands to do the next day.  By around 10am the bridgeport was de-listed.  It was on craislist for 22 hours.  The mill needed to have the head rebuild, but that was okay with me.
So here is 2 questions:
1.  Is there a better way to find a used bridgeport mill than hit and miss?  I live next to Seattle.  Not a like the bargain place for machinery.  Even like the the one I found with the head needing a rebuild is ok.  I am not inclined to look at craigslist everyday.

2.  Has anyone built a bridgeport out of spare parts?  Is there a secret bridgeport graveyard?  Looks to me like the company fully supports parts.  If a person could get most of the bit and pieces and some rebuilt kits, you would in business.  Just like overhauling a car.

Basically, it's like the old commercial about having a V-8.  For the price of a bench mill, I can more or less have a bridgeport with DRO that is more capable.

As also. If not too late, merry Christmas, Happy new year, and Happy Hanukkah, and Happy Kwanzza.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 29, 2016)

There are utilities out there for searching Craigslist automatically and regularly, and some of them may send you a message when something that fits the search parameters comes up.  Perhaps someone here can post how to do that, and maybe for Ebay as well.  I would like to understand how myself...

Edit:  I will be retired for three years in a few days.  Don't postpone joy!


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 30, 2016)

I will tell you how I do it. I put a want add in Craigslist for what I need, it brings out people that never thought of selling or not comfortable placing and add to your attention without a bunch of other people making offers for the same item. I got my mill and lathe that way, and many other items. there are downfalls get lots of people with stuff you do not need you have to know what you want and how much you plan on spending.


----------



## almost retired (Dec 30, 2016)

Great thanks for the ideas.  I rooted around and found a way to save searches.  Craigslist is supposed email me when something is listed that fits the search.  I'll see how it works.  I like the idea about the want add.  When I was just out of school I put in a add to hire people for a job I wanted so I could see what looked good on a resume.  It works good to let people come to you.  Thanks.


----------



## seanb (Dec 30, 2016)

Whats your budget? If you want a really nice one there are machinery rebuilders that will ship to you.


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 30, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> There are utilities out there for searching Craigslist automatically and regularly, and some of them may send you a message when something that fits the search parameters comes up.  Perhaps someone here can post how to do that, and maybe for Ebay as well.  I would like to understand how myself..



http://www.searchtempest.com/
I got this link from this thread here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/oliver-model-s-1-die-filer.53605/
(Thanks Bruce)
I second your call for some Ebay search tricks.


lk


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 30, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> http://www.searchtempest.com/
> I got this link from this thread here:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/oliver-model-s-1-die-filer.53605/
> (Thanks Bruce)
> ...


Search Tempest looks at eBay as well as Craigslist.  Just did my first query there.  
Edit:  Amazon as well...


----------



## wlburton (Dec 30, 2016)

I think if you're seriously trying to find a specific tool on Craigslist (at least one that's in demand) you will need to set up an email alert for that machine, check your email several times a day, and be ready to jump on it if it comes up (i.e. be prepared to go look at it immediately, and have the money accessible).  Especially if the price is good Craigslist waits for no man.  That worked for me when I was trying to buy a Clausing mill--and I would never have gotten that one otherwise (other people were calling while I was standing there telling the seller that I wanted it).  I have to admit, it's become a lot easier to do this now that I don't have to go to work every day!  I do like the idea of posting a want ad, though.

Bill


----------



## almost retired (Dec 30, 2016)

seanb said:


> Whats your budget? If you want a really nice one there are machinery rebuilders that will ship to you.


I want to stay below $2k.  I kind of figure a comparable cost to a PM932.  I thought for around same price, but more machine.


----------



## tq60 (Dec 31, 2016)

Place a wanted add on Craigslist  but only use the built on email system and no phone number.

State this " due to odd work schedules please use email as first contact" 

Also do not state budget as folks willing to take less will want the budget amount.

Creative writing here as yiu are looking for the widow or family who are finally clearing out the deceased persons shop (your best option as could be many treasures) and your add needs to be sincere about wanting a machine to make things for enjoyment not profit.

The industrial sources usually have folks waiting for items so that chain is sparse.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## almost retired (Dec 31, 2016)

Great ideas.  I put in the want add here:  http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/wan/5940458134.html
I saved a search to get emails from CraigsList.  I lost patience with the RSS feed through search tempest.  Apparently CL blocks the RSS feed at random.  I'm not big on the using the feed readers to start with.  Email is good enough for me.  So I should be a notification if people are selling or want to sell.

Happy New Year!


----------

